# chicago convention



## m ledley (Jan 18, 2009)

i'm driving from schenectady, ny to the convention in aug. i'm looking for rider(s) to car pool


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

LIVE STEAM

Will anyone be inviting guests to operate on their live steam layouts?

We plan on being there from Wednesday afternoon through Saturday morning, and if all goes well, I'd like a chance to run a T1 and a rake of soon to be finished Loewy coaches. I'll have some smaller stuff too if the T1 is too large. 

I'm hoping the convention center will have a portable live steam layout too. Does anyone have info on whether live steam will be running?

Please send a note or post here.

Thanks,

Will Lindley


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

I'd like to know, too. What type curves does a T1 require? It might make a difference.


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

The T1 requires a minimum 10' radius curve to operate.

Will


----------

